# Anyone know any good spots along the Gila River?



## StrictlyFreights (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm wanting to post up on the Gila for awhile, probably near Big Burros. Has anyone here done any back country camping in that area or have any useful info? The Salt River is also an option.

Also thought of hitting up Padre Island TX for a few weeks, so any info on that area is welcome as well.


----------

